# Alternative to Plastic Plants



## wet_and_wild (Jul 19, 2012)

Plastic aquarium plants are so expensive for what you're getting. Here's something different if you need plants in a pinch.

Go to one of the box department stores like Wal-Mart, K-Mart, or even a dollar store. They'll have fake plants in their craft or floral department. (They call them "silk" plants, but they're not really silk.) Choose some you'd like in the tank. I usually get fake ivy

Cut them them to whatever size and shape you want, put them in the aquarium, and bingo! Instant plants that don't cost a fortune. They're also non-toxic to the fish - when they get algae on them you can either take the plants out and clean them or pitch them and get new ones. You'll have to weigh them down in some fashion, but that's a small price to pay for something that looks that good. Some of them have thick, heavy "stalks" that you can either cut back or bend to go under the gravel.

You'll have an aquarium that looks nice and has places for the fish to hide in.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Great tip, I should go to my local dollar store, they have a whole wall with fake plants, vines and flowers. I will check that out.
thanks


----------



## rogue909 (Sep 14, 2012)

Are you sure the different plastics wont effect the water quality?
Not trying to kill the idea, just a caution >.>


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Plastic if I remember correctly doesn't leach any toxins into the water. As long as it doesn't have the metal wire they should be fine. You would only need to worry if it was painted over for any reason.


----------

